

 Egor Homakov available for hire - thibaut_barrere
http://homakov.blogspot.ru/2013/04/consulting.html

======
thibaut_barrere
I think Egor has done quite a lot for the community, but he wouldn't
personally dare posting here, so posting it as a "thank you".

------
r4vik
you need to 10x your rate Egor

------
rkrkrk21
GitHub : Go Hire Him !! :D

